# All Aboard PORGY



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

For you, a week could very well be reasonable. Your car doesn't have to go through Customs, while the rest of our ED vehicles do, which could add extra time.


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

dmizock said:


> For you, a week could very well be reasonable. Your car doesn't have to go through Customs, while the rest of our ED vehicles do, which could add extra time.


Sweet, I appreciate it!


----------



## exAudiGuy (Mar 29, 2006)

meeksdigital said:


> My 335d is on the PORGY as well. Not ED (never had that problem before  ) but I'm SO looking forward to the car! Anyone have an idea of how long delivery to Northern CA should take from the day the ship reaches port? Assuming normal loads at the VDC, perhaps a week to the dealership is reasonable?


When I bought a 330i in 2006 (non-ED), it was only about 5 days from ship docking to dealer. Let's hope for the same this time!


----------



## exAudiGuy (Mar 29, 2006)

Per W&W website, Porgy is now due at Port Hueneme a day earlier, on 11/16. It shows it arriving at the Panama canal on 11/7, so we should be able to see her on the tracking sites again soon.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

exAudiGuy said:


> Per W&W website, Porgy is now due at Port Hueneme a day earlier, on 11/16. It shows it arriving at the Panama canal on 11/7, so we should be able to see her on the tracking sites again soon.


YES!!!:supdude:


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

exAudiGuy said:


> Per W&W website, Porgy is now due at Port Hueneme a day earlier, on 11/16. It shows it arriving at the Panama canal on 11/7, so we should be able to see her on the tracking sites again soon.


you, sir, just made my day.


----------



## exAudiGuy (Mar 29, 2006)

meeksdigital said:


> you, sir, just made my day.


Happy to help!


----------



## mikentosh (Aug 13, 2010)

Porgy just showed up on AIS again. Heading towards the Gatun locks!


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

mikentosh said:


> Porgy just showed up on AIS again. Heading towards the Gatun locks!


anddddd doing a frickin 180. Oh well, looks like it's headed back to germany lol


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

meeksdigital said:


> anddddd doing a frickin 180. Oh well, looks like it's headed back to germany lol


I'm sorry to see that your ship is circling the entrance to the canal. I hope it gets through soon.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

It looks like she is strapped in a whirlpool.


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like it's pushing towards the entrance of the canal as we speak. Sounds like the plot of an adult film I once saw... oh, nevermind...

Arrival in Manzanillo has been updated to 2010-11-08 04:43(am)

Lookin' good!


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

So, it's now 24 hours later than the last report. Porgy has docked at Manzanillo, then headed back out to sea -- apparently waiting for access to the Canal! This is crazy! Back and forth for two solid days! Pt. Hueneme by the 17th? I sure hope so!


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

It's now Tuesday morning the 9th, and Porgy is STILL almost 30nm from the Gatun Locks, wasting time in the Caribbean Sea! 
I figured for sure, I would wake up this morning and find her somewhere on the Pacific side of the Canal, well on her way to Point Hueneme! 
I'm guessing that we're no longer looking at the 17th for docking in CA!


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

She's headed south.... But I've been wrong before!


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Why the tease? She zig-zags for a day and a half, then turns for the canal then...just kidding.


----------



## plox (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe it's hijacked by pirates and it's trying to dodge incoming missiles and bullets from the marine police force.. :yikes:


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

plox said:


> Maybe it's hijacked by pirates and it's trying to dodge incoming missiles and bullets from the marine police force.. :yikes:


According to my sources, that's exactly what's going on!

Looks like she's made another turn though, headed for the canal at 11.3kts.... THIS MIGHT BE IT FOLKS!!!


----------



## mikentosh (Aug 13, 2010)

She's passed through the breakwater. I'm thinking we might start the canal crossing now.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

My quick calculations and this coverage map tell me that Porgy will come back into view of marinetraffic.com about two days out. So we could see her as early as Tuesday. Anyone have previous experience? Does two days seem about right?


----------



## exAudiGuy (Mar 29, 2006)

craigrow said:


> My quick calculations and this coverage map tell me that Porgy will come back into view of marinetraffic.com about two days out. So we could see her as early as Tuesday. Anyone have previous experience? Does two days seem about right?
> 
> View attachment 254634


Looks like you were right! She just showed up on AIS off the Mexican coast...Approximately 100 mi north of Cabo.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Tuesday evening. As predicted, the Porgy has re-appeared off the coast of the Baja Peninsula.


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

And we're looking at an arrival around 3am tomorrow morning at the current speed!


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

Fricking Slow boat to china


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

No webcam at Port Hueneme?


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

craigrow said:


> no webcam at port hueneme?


i know, right?! Wtf


----------



## exAudiGuy (Mar 29, 2006)

She has arrived! Now what are we going to do to amuse ourselves for the next week or two?! :rofl:


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

Wonder at how long it's going to take to clear customs!


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Two more weeks! 

There has to be some way to track a vehicle through customs and during transport right?


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

yea...i wish customs had some sort of timeline. they are all having coffee right now, sitting down. pondering what to do. no accountability...fed/government timelines. :-(


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad I don't have to wait for customs


----------



## 2011is (Oct 14, 2010)

*Porgy at Port Hueneme*

Here is a picture of the Porgy I took earlier today. I couldn't get to the other side, the Navel base was in the way. I'm in Los Angeles so I might have my car before Thanksgiving.

Mike


----------



## dmizock (Jan 6, 2007)

2011is said:


> Here is a picture of the Porgy I took earlier today. I couldn't get to the other side, the Navel base was in the way. I'm in Los Angeles so I might have my car before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 255242


Hey Mike, thanks for the pic. It's the best "live" one yet. As of 10:45 tonight, Porgy has left Port Hueneme, which means that our cars are on the ground in California! I sold my '07 335i coupe today , so now I'm even more anxious to get my hands on my new IS -- hoping for a speedy trip through Customs and the VPC. De Tomaso Pantera, huh? WOW! Very nice!


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

dmizock said:


> Hey Mike, thanks for the pic. It's the best "live" one yet. As of 10:45 tonight, Porgy has left Port Hueneme, which means that our cars are on the ground in California! I sold my '07 335i coupe today , so now I'm even more anxious to get my hands on my new IS -- hoping for a speedy trip through Customs and the VPC. De Tomaso Pantera, huh? WOW! Very nice!


Agreed - thanks for the pic Mike!

I sold my '06 Cooper S a couple days after I put in my order for the car... been WAY antsy for a month and a half now aaaahhh!!!!!


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

Car free since August 21, well except for a magical 2 weeks in Europe!


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pic Mike. It would drive me nuts to be that close to my car and not be able to drive it away. I might have had to jump the fence. It's easier knowing it's two states away. I'm not tempted to go find it. What is annoying is Porgy's next stop...









Porgy will be here before my car!


----------



## 2011is (Oct 14, 2010)

I'll look through the rest of the pics and see if there is anything else that might be interesting to post. I didn't do ED, you guys that did and have to wait for your cars after driving them must be going nuts!

I'm really surprised they are trucking cars up to Washington when the boat is already going in that direction. Is Port Hueneme the only staging area on the west coast?

Mike


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

2011is said:


> I'm really surprised they are trucking cars up to Washington when the boat is already going in that direction. Is Port Hueneme the only staging area on the west coast?
> 
> Mike


That's the only reasonable explanation. They trucked my car from Paris to Bremerhaven also.


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

*Custom clearance*

Anyone knows how to check to see if our cars clear custom yet.

Thanks


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

2011is said:


> I'm really surprised they are trucking cars up to Washington when the boat is already going in that direction. Is Port Hueneme the only staging area on the west coast?
> 
> Mike


Yeah Mike, Port Hueneme/Oxnard, CA is the only west-coast vehicle distribution center. The east coast one is in NJ and I think there's one in the Southern states somewhere.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

kimluk said:


> Anyone knows how to check to see if our cars clear custom yet.
> 
> Thanks


I expect we'll see it here. https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

Seems as if the cars have cleared the VDC. Reports of the first arrivals @ dealerships over on bimmerpost - our bay area cars could be here monday or tuesday!

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=443167&page=4


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

I've just emailed my CA asking if he has any idea of when my car might get here. Let's see what he says. Assuming he responds.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Got an email from my CA today. He sent me a screen shot which shows it's at the port but the "estimated port departure" and "transport truck/rail" items are blank. He says no ETA. I'm guessing early next week before it's on a truck or a train at the earliest.


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

I got a call from my salesman and he said my car left port yesterday and should arrive @ the dealership this afternoon or evening. He said they'll try to push it through PDI and I should be able to pick it up tomorrow afternoon/evening!

Hang tight guys...


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

Ughfffff it hasn't shown up yet.... probably will come in tomorrow :\


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

*Nooooooo!!!!*



craigrow said:


> Got an email from my CA today. He sent me a screen shot which shows it's at the port but the "estimated port departure" and "transport truck/rail" items are blank. He says no ETA. I'm guessing early next week before it's on a truck or a train at the earliest.


This is killing me! I'm up in Seattle, but need to pick up my car in Salem, OR. I'm thinking later next week. oh well. Was hoping for this weekend.


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

Well my bmwcca rebate check just arrived, so that helps


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

bdb said:


> Well my bmwcca rebate check just arrived, so that helps


What's BMWCCA?


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

BMW Car Club of America -

http://stage.bmwcca.org/index.php?pageid=membership_rewards

Well worth the $40 a year, this is my 4th I think $500 rebate.. You have to be a member in good standing for at least a year before purchasing your car.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Just to add insult to injury, the first winter storm of the year has hit Seattle. It was 19f when I left the house at 10am this morning. The roads are one big ice rink. My 17" wheels with Blizzak's are sitting in the shop waiting for me. My 335i *xDrive *coupe is sitting in some California parking lot.


----------



## bdb (Mar 14, 2002)

So no call back from my CA today, and I left him a voicemail today. No response.
I emailed my previous CA - Non ED and he responded instantly, he talked to Ali and Ali said I'll have my car in 2 weeks!


----------



## Beemerup (Mar 30, 2007)

*Pac Northwest est shipping date..*



craigrow said:


> Just to add insult to injury, the first winter storm of the year has hit Seattle. It was 19f when I left the house at 10am this morning. The roads are one big ice rink. My 17" wheels with Blizzak's are sitting in the shop waiting for me. My 335i *xDrive *coupe is sitting in some California parking lot.


So, talked with my CA in Salem and he said the ETA was for 11/29. But, you never know with the weather and all. we'll see.


----------



## 2011is (Oct 14, 2010)

Hang in there guys, hopefully the weather won't slow down your cars arrivals too much.

Here are a couple pics of my car, I picked it up today. Porgys cargo slowly finding its way to their new homes.

335is, 6MT, Le Mans Blue, Saddle interior, premium, nav and 19's

Mike


----------



## kimluk (May 24, 2007)

2011is said:


> Hang in there guys, hopefully the weather won't slow down your cars arrivals too much.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my car, I picked it up today. Porgys cargo slowly finding its way to their new homes.
> 
> ...


Mike, glad to hear that you are going to pick up your car soon. Did you do ED or just order it to your specifications? I think ED cars usually take longer to go pass US Custom. My CA said I won't get it for another two weeks.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

2011is said:


> Hang in there guys, hopefully the weather won't slow down your cars arrivals too much.
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my car, I picked it up today. Porgys cargo slowly finding its way to their new homes.
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic looking car Mike. Congratulations.


----------



## exAudiGuy (Mar 29, 2006)

Another data point: My CA says I should have my ED 535 by 12/3. 

The telephone system says "In Transit," the on-line system says at VPC, and the Harms website doesn't have a customs clearance date. I guess having three systems to check helps me while away the time, but I'm not sure the info is very useful at this point...


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

exAudiGuy said:


> Another data point: My CA says I should have my ED 535 by 12/3.
> 
> The telephone system says "In Transit," the on-line system says at VPC, and the Harms website doesn't have a customs clearance date. I guess having three systems to check helps me while away the time, but I'm not sure the info is very useful at this point...


Thanks for the update. 12/3 seems like a safe guess.

The info available is not useful at all for me, but gives me something to do. My CA says, no ETA yet, the phone says "in transit." The BMW website doesn't even have the page where I can track status any longer. Harms says it hasn't cleared customs yet. In fact, it's still showing 11/17 as _estimated _arrival for Porgy. I'm guessing, _hoping_, it is just not updated. I am going to go absolutely crazy this weekend with all the free time and nothing to do but wait.


----------



## 2011is (Oct 14, 2010)

That whole waiting for customs thing stinks!

For those of you getting nav make sure your CA has the access code to enable it when you go to pick up your car. I think this is a change for 2011 since we don't have the maps on dvds? I just received my code a few minutes ago so I'll be setting that up later this evening. This is probably something that slipped through the cracks when they were prepping my car but thought I would mention it just in case.

Mike


----------

